# Bombs' Buds



## bombbudpuffa

Hello everyone. Hope everyone is doing well. It's been a while since I visited so I figured i'd show what I have going on.

Heres a cross I made from my(Dr Loads') Purple Rhino mother and a nice(Motas') BubbaxMaster Kush male. A friend coined her Purple Panty Dropper Kush. Hopefully she'll live up to the name. She has nice trich production early in flower, a lot of the trichomes are purple. Well, on to the pics. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

First up(pics 1&2) another cross made from the BubbaxMaster Kush male and my fav cut, Fire Ghani or OG KushxAfghan Kush. I call it Quad Kush.

Next 2 pics(3&4) are the Heirloom Blueberry cut. She is fully pollinated with a Lapis Mountain Indica male.

Pic 5-Boneshine(cut of DJ Shorts Blue Moonshine), lightly pollinated with the Lapis male.

Pic 6-OG KushxBlue Sat.

Pic 7-Grape Ape

Pics 8&9-Fire Ghani, fully pollinated with Bluetooth(BlueberryxGrapefruit/Blueberry) male.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Crazy mutated leaves that are just covered in trichomes. Sweet earthy scent with berry undertones. One of my favs...probably because she stands out.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

If you haven't grown any of these...please do. Made by Cannacopia Seeds. Beautiful colors, nice trich production and a earthy afghan like scent. Glad I kept cuts. My fav plant atm.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

hey BBP !!! we all thought you moved to planet marklar or something...the pics look mouth watering and being in between harvests righ now almost makes them painfull to look at lolol..great job!...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Hi PM. Just lying low for a while.


----------



## Irish

holy bejesus Bomb, thats what i call, bringing home the DANK.:hubba:  ...thats so like you, to just break out with the mouth watering stuff right away. that last set of indicas blows me away bro. . those are extra nice indicas...

thanks for bringing the PPD. i think i will make some of that, because 1, i can, 2, i have the crosses, and 3, my crew will praise me to no end for bringing this into our arsenal.:hubba: ...

how do you know when the PPD will be finished?. lol. purp trichs...

nice shot of the bean sticking out of the top of the Grape Ape.  ...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks DD. The PPD is nowhere near done. She's just a few weeks in so the purple triches are showing early. Blew my mind when I noticed it.


----------



## nvthis

I seen a purple ball of hash rollin' around, over at IC or the Farm I think.. Made from some purple paki or something. Something tells me this stuff might do it too:hubba: 

Lapis Mountain.. Was that originally from Hill/Monk?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

It prob would make some purp hash...i'll def see when i'm done.

Idk who it was originally made by. I know the colors started seriously coming out once I switched over to my 10000k MH.

Btw, i'm running 1 400w HPS, 1 400w 10000k MH and 1 250w HPS. My room is 6'x3'. Growing in Promix and using General Organics nutes. Room stays around 80-86 tops.


----------



## nvthis

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Btw, i'm running 1 400w HPS, 1 400w 10000k MH and 1 250w HPS. My room is 6'x3'. Growing in Promix and using General Organics nutes. Room stays around 80-86 tops.


 
Jeebus man, I dunno how you do it. If I had to pick the dankest grower I have ever seen here at MP, it would be you bro. Guess the smaller lights are part of the mystic. You got the magic touch bro. 

Nice buds up there! 

Purple trichs..........:holysheep:


----------



## burnin123

Very lovely bombbud.  this is how ya make a come back huh?  sometime  best to lay low huh? see ya around.


----------



## the chef

Sweet jeebus boomb! Now i see what ya been doing! Nice to see ya and very excellent bud!


----------



## umbra

nvthis said:
			
		

> I seen a purple ball of hash rollin' around, over at IC or the Farm I think.. Made from some purple paki or something. Something tells me this stuff might do it too:hubba:
> 
> Lapis Mountain.. Was that originally from Hill/Monk?



purple hash was from purple chitrali


----------



## loolagigi

thank you....porn in the morn. just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## nvthis

umbra said:
			
		

> purple hash was from purple chitrali


 
Cool, thanks Umbra!

Chitrali.. Isn't that Paki?


----------



## umbra

nvthis said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks Umbra!
> 
> Chitrali.. Isn't that Paki?


yes. but the pure purple paki kush is a different strain. I have them both.


----------



## Killuminati420

purple paki? im not 1 for purple weed at all but that sounds hella nice.
   you amaze me BBP. Beautiful buds! :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks for the kind comments everyone.


----------



## leafminer

All I can say is: Bloody Hell! :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nice sweet smelling purple buds. She's been fully pollinated with my Lapis male.


----------



## 7greeneyes

Gotta chime in here as well an give golf claps. Schweet lookin buds BBP!


Peace

7greeneyes


----------



## nvthis

A 400w bud! Dang bro, she's fat..


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nice colors coming out. Should look incredible after she's good and flushed.


----------



## loolagigi

how long til the chop? i wanna see dry goodies.


----------



## Irish

i run basically the same light set up as you do bro. i even throw some cfls in there of different colors for the 'shadows'. were hoping to see a little somethin-somethin in the purp dept. this round with a OG gorilla grape dom indica, that was crossed with a blue moon seeds dark kush. i did'nt do the cross myself. my bro crazy did...

near the end of your cycle, do you bring your temps down to bring out these purp colors BBP? also, do you run any hydro applications?

how do you keep your moms? i have found that a simple dwc, 5 gallon bucket, sitting under either flos, or cfls to work best for me...

good to have you back around here man. you bring much to the table, for all to enjoy!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> how long til the chop?


Few weeks at least.



> do you bring your temps down to bring out these purp colors BBP?


No, I don't drop temps. I used to but I think the colder temps and gaps in lights on temp and lights off temp cause nanners to pop out. The 10000k brings out the color without the temp drop.



> do you run any hydro applications?


No hydro.



> how do you keep your moms?


1 gal pots under T5.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nice trich production with some purpling on the bud tips. Should be ready in another week or so.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Incredible colors coming out on this girl. So purple she's almost black. Okay trich production and light berry scent. Just waiting on her seeds to mature before i chop. I'd say she has another 4 or 5 days.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nice sweet fruity smelling purple buds. Some pretty potent smoke too. I have a few cuts of her in flower...this one shows the most color. Having a small PM problem but have it under control.


----------



## nvthis

That cocoa kush is just savage bro.

Any idea what cut you have of the GA?


----------



## Irish

dayyyum bomb, that ck is a trich bomb. love the looks of the heirloom. i bet she is some tasty herb...got my mouth a watering now...lol...

nice. nice. and nice again...


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Hi BBP...

Thanks for sharing your latest conquests...:holysheep:  Wow...  all of it looks like the stankiest dank...  I love all the leaves curling up with trichs!  I grew DJ's Old Time Moonshine and I have a cross of it I call Sour Diesel Moonshine that is one of my dankest strains.  I wonder if Blue Moonshine is related?  Rock ON bbp...

Peace!


----------



## ograskal

Wow!...Those are some dank crosses in the making right there bro.....cant wait to see how they all turn out...Glad to see your still diggin that Fire Ghani bro..Keep up the good work!...~ogr


----------



## the chef

Damn Bomb! I wanna go smoke at your house! Rockin!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

NV-Thanks. I'm not sure what cut it is but she looks different everytime I flower her.

DD-Thanks. Yeah, the BB has a nice flavor. Not the best but it's nice.

DOS-Thank you very much. I'm pretty sure DJ Short created Blue Moonshine.

OGR-Nice to see you around. I'll prob keep the FG forever.

Chef-Thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Not much purple showing on the buds. Couldn't find my macro lens so no shots of the trichomes. Very nice structure, fruity/floral scent.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nice coloring. Triches around the %50 mark. I'm going to take her when the soil dries.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This is the other cut. Crazy how 2 cuts from the same plant are coloring up so different.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Still going. Not enough amber triches for me yet. She might go another week.


----------



## Kupunakane

OK,

    So ummm yeah, I can bust a move your direction, Heck I know that I will make for a fine neighbor. Yeah, I will be happy to help nurture those special, precious, delightful sexy ladies.

WHEEEEWWWWW, had to cool down there Bomb, your pics got me some kinda worked dude. I've seen sweet, and I've seen trich city, and I have smoked some stuff that just smacked you hard like mad girlfriend, but dude, whatever you do for a living, your in the wrong business. 

Anyone that can grow like you do should be getting seriously paid for that kinda talent. Gadzooks, I'm still wiping off the drool, and my pipe hand is shaking something fierce when I see them pics.

Sweet Bomb

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## kaotik

just beautiful bbp.
dunno how i missed this thread before, but it was a nice journey going through the whole thing now 
nice job


----------



## nvthis

Sheesh! 

See what you done bro?

Now Ima _have_ to try that cocoa kush... That stuff looks unreal bro.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

KK-I'm not that good of a grower...it's the genetics.

Kaotik-Thank you!

nv-You should. I'm impressed with her so far and I haven't even smoked any.


----------



## Locked

Damn bro I almost had to touch myself while I looked at those.....very nice....


----------



## Irish

ok hammy, no touching ones self in the MILF section. ...

that is one nice cola on that ppd bro. also that LMI looks like some digitty dank.:hubba: ...very nice works bbp...


----------



## nvthis

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> KK-I'm not that good of a grower...it's the genetics.
> .


 



:spit:


----------



## frogman71

Dang Bomb, I am new to this forum and I already don't like you.  Looking at your buds is like showering next to John Holmes, I just feel inferior. j/k

Beutiful buds it gives me something to strive to.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thought i'd share a few pics of what I have running atm. No buds yet as they are only a couple weeks in. I think its day 11 or 12 12/12.

Pic 1-Purple KushxPurple Wreck/Blue Moonshine flowering after a reveg
Pic 2-GrandDaddyPurple Pink Pistil
Pic 3-Bubba KushxDouble Purple Doja love the leaves on this one
Pic 4-Lemon LarryxPurple Wreck/Blue Moonshine
Pic 5-Purple WreckxBlue Moonshine mother flowering after a reveg


----------



## Irish

looking good bbp.


----------



## nvthis

BBP Killing it. Again. And again.

Not that you need it bro, but *green mojo* comin' at ya! Whata line up


----------



## Locked

Ahhh.....and with that all is right in the world again....

Can't wait to see them fill in and nice to see this thread active again.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thank you very much everyone! Hope I dont disappoint.


----------



## nouvellechef

Lmk when your ready to talk about soybean trials


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Anytime NC...I still have a big bag of it from last year.


----------



## Rockster

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Damn bro I almost had to touch myself while I looked at those.....very nice....



 I know what you mean Hamster mate, they make me want to touch myself in my naugthy sativa place.  

 Lovely girls you got there Bombbud, I especially liked that Blueberry, very nice.

 Thanks for sharing


----------



## bombbudpuffa

These are some frosty hybs:holysheep:. Everything the LL touches is gold though so i'm not too surprised.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Some of my fav plants i'm running atm. Ridiculous trich production, dank scent and rock hard buds. I have plans on doing a whole grow with nothing but these in the near future.


----------



## happydaze

awesome buds bbp,

keeper up...

-Happydaze


----------



## Locked

Dank!   Is the bk x dpd a home made cross?


----------



## nouvellechef

Ha. All his are some crazy crosses. Dank as F. Teach me


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks everyone!

Hammy-No, its a cross i got from a friend.

NC-I blame it on the cuts I use in the crosses. Thanks to so many great friends I just have access to some dank. I dont like caring for cuts so I make as many crosses as possible.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Beautiful girls, thats some insane Trich production.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Greets BBP,

How much kief/hash do you usually get from these trichome factories?  I'll come over and trim your frosted buds just for the scissorhash.  It seems Christmas snow came early this year. :grinch:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> How much kief/hash do you usually get from these trichome factories?


Most of the time I dont make any. I'm not a big fan of hash...I know, i'm weird. I do like to make butter though and thats probably what i'll do with the leftovers this time.


----------



## Locked

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Most of the time I dont make any. I'm not a big fan of hash...I know, i'm weird. I do like to make butter though and thats probably what i'll do with the leftovers this time.



Same here bro.....all the stuff I used to use for Hash I now use to make canna oil for cooking. I love the stone from eating it....even better then smoking hash.:holysheep:


----------



## Irish

i still have a LL cross bluemoonshine from last year i'm going to try out again this season. that bkxdpd is looking sweet. i'm deffinately in to watch these finish...peace...


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Wow..uh...ya, I need some better friends.

Nicely done sir!


----------



## Old Hippie

:holysheep: Very nice grow goin there BBP! looks like you poured sugar on them ladies LOL


----------



## bombbudpuffa

These are finishing up great. Some with a lil more seed than I wanted. Didnt get any pink pistils or purple buds this run but they all have some nice fruity scents and should yield well.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

The frostiest plants i'm running atm. Nice scent, hard buds and good structure. I'll have to run more of these and find a purple pheno.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I'm expecting some dank from these. The LL seems to always make a nice cross. Looks like its dominate in this hyb. Very frosty with some very dank scents. Going to give them a couple more weeks then give them the chop.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Few shots of one of my fav hybs. Nice berry/grape scent, good yields and some great smoke.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nice polyhybrid that gets purple later in flower. Tastes and smells great and is some chronic. She's been hit with pollen from a Lemon LarryxPW/BM male.


----------



## Rosebud

oh, frosted goodness. Looks wonderful BBP.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Very photogenic Bud! I need some work on my trich development to try and keep up with ya :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Harvested plants over the weekend. These girls look and smell great. Nice trich production and solid buds. Yield was average. I'm revegging the pheno with the lowest yield...from tester nugs she seems to be the dankest.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Very nice looking plants. Very frosty, nice yield and amazing scents. I'm very impressed with this hyb and will probably run these again soon.


----------



## Locked

Oh hell yeah I see the Larry in that cross...especially that last pic in post 78....looks like Fire.  Very nice bro.


----------



## Lemon Jack

We need a drooling smiley lol 

:icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef

Oh boy.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> last pic in post 78


Thats the one i'm revegging. Nice pheno.

Thanks for stopping by LJ and NC.


----------



## maineharvest

This is still one of my all time fav threads.  BBP you are the shiznit!  A real inspiration to us dreamers.


----------



## oregonduck76

muy excellente!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thank you both very much! Happy holidays!


----------



## Locked

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Thank you both very much! Happy holidays!



Hey bro what up....happy holidays. Hope all is well.


----------



## ozzydiodude

:ciao:Hey looks Good ol'BBP is stoping in:48:


----------



## Sol

yeah i hafta admit, when i first came here,to MP, it was BBPs' threads that really sold me on giving  'my own' a try. You've corrupted me and i've never been happier.  Peace


----------



## oregonduck76

jesush mang, looks suuuuperr dank


----------



## nouvellechef

Can we get a update? Must have porn....


----------



## powerplanter

That's a nice cluster bomb.  HA HA  You are a true grower sir.  Much respect.


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Can we get a update? Must have porn....




Now you know very well that puff comes and goes like the wind....   But I agree....a porn update wld be sweet. Hope all is well Brosef.


----------



## nouvellechef

One time!


----------



## drfting07

How long do you Veg for BBP? Sorry if the question is a repost i looked the best i could.


----------



## oregonduck76

nice buds, love the trichome pics


----------



## maineharvest

Where you at BBP?


----------



## Locked

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Where you at BBP?



Puff is known for dropping off the radar for long periods of time....I am gonna hope all is good with him and we might see him soon.


----------



## maineharvest

Hes about due for an appearence I believe. Cant wait to see some new pics!


----------



## nouvellechef

He can only avoid my salsa for so long. He will be back


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I veg different times every grow. Just whenever the plant tells me "Hey, these 24 hour lights are really bugging me. Could you turn them down to 12/12?"

The salsa is the shizzle.

I'll post some pics when I have some nice nuggage to show off. Thanks everyone for the kind comments!


----------



## nouvellechef

Welcome back


----------



## 7greeneyes

:ciao: BBP, muh man, how u been?


----------



## Irish

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes

:48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Been great! Sorry i'm not around a lot but I pop in when I think about it. I'll post some nugs in the next couple days.


----------



## ozzydiodude

Hey Bro Go to see you around again


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Finishing up nicely.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Loving the color on this one.


----------



## nouvellechef

All pro


----------



## nvthis

Looks good to me


----------



## 7greeneyes

you are awesome. Your pics are an inspiration


----------



## ifsixwasnin9

How long did it take Purple Panty Dropper Kush in first post take to mature? How was the smoke? Heavy? Very nice.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

The pheno I had wasnt that great. Smoked like your regular ol' purp. I cant remember flower times...sorry.


----------



## Locked

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> The pheno I had wasnt that great. Smoked like your regular ol' purp. I cant remember flower times...sorry.




Dank purps are always hard to come by. Pretty as hell but they seldom pack the punch I am looking for.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I feel the same way Hammy. I've found a couple dank purps but not many.


----------



## Irish

od cola porn...


----------



## Irish

more stuff man...this is a clone from my keeper hazy pheno mom, of amnesia haze x pw/bm.  

same girl i had last year inside. had to try a clone outdoor. looks like ten weeks in and out is all cloudy, ten amber, and perfection!  

got robbed my entry outta bpoy with this pheno. ain't no shame, cause ima run this one from od just finishing up for oct...:icon_smile: peace...


----------



## Locked

Very nice Irish...that one cola is like a club.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Looking good Irish! Hows the smell on that Ahaze cross?


----------



## Locked

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looking good Irish! Hows the smell on that Ahaze cross?




What up bro...hope all is well.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

All is great Hammy. Hope you had a good New Year!


----------



## Locked

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> All is great Hammy. Hope you had a good New Year!




Indeed I did kind Sir....just glad my busy season at work is over and I am about 10 days from my first harvest in quite a while.


----------



## Irish

Ahaze smells like a sweet, creamy, exotic perfume...the high is soaring and uplifting with no ceiling...its like ''how high do you want to get''...

been toking on several harvests of her both indoor and outdoor for about a year, and its one that never gets old...

have two LL/BT in flower about four weeks. got to try that from an od harvest, and this will be my first indoor of those. i ran four last winter inside, but had males, so i'm stoked to have two girls now...i agree, that is pretty special smoke. very nice purples...

happy new year bbp...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> Indeed I did kind Sir....just glad my busy season at work is over and I am about 10 days from my first harvest in quite a while.


I know the feeling. I've only been running a couple plants here and there. Should have my first okay harvest in a long time after this one though.



> Ahaze smells like a sweet, creamy, exotic perfume...the high is soaring and uplifting with no ceiling...its like ''how high do you want to get''...
> 
> been toking on several harvests of her both indoor and outdoor for about a year, and its one that never gets old...
> 
> have two LL/BT in flower about four weeks. got to try that from an od harvest, and this will be my first indoor of those. i ran four last winter inside, but had males, so i'm stoked to have two girls now...i agree, that is pretty special smoke. very nice purples...
> 
> happy new year bbp


You make the Ahaze hyb sound so nice. Not sure if ive ever ran any of those.

LLxBT is awesome! Keep planning on doing a whole grow of nothing but that but other things keep popping up.

Happy New Year Irish!


----------



## Irish

guess i coulda showed some of the indoor and outdoor amnesia haze i've been growing/toking. these are some beautiful plants, beautiful trich'd out buds. they go bout four foot tall on a straight grow, untopped, in threes. all of these pics are the clones from the mom i kept. indicas are my favorites, and i always keep at least one sat dom mom around, and tag, this is it. the best i've found to date, so until something better comes along, she is the grand dame of the show...will be hard pressed to find better... 

i'll show you some of my indoor LL/BT when i have some oozing, dripping dank buds. thier just about a month in flower now...peace...


----------



## ShOrTbUs

hey bomb, was just admiring your bud porn. what kind of camera do you use to take these. i've been looking to pick one up myself.


----------



## drfting07

Nice, Irish! Are these from Soma? Ive wanted to try his AH for a while. Good PM tolerance outdoors? im thinking you're more north than I, No problems finishing flower?


----------



## nvthis

Yo! Long time, holmz


----------



## bombbudpuffa

what's up everyone? irish those look great. I hav a fuji of some sort...s8100 I think. update with pics later.


----------



## powerplanter

Just a tease...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Tasty and wonderfully scented. Takes too long to finish and doesnt pack enough punch for me but I still like smoking it for the flavor.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

2 weeks in. Cant wait for these to finish. Closet full of love right here:icon_smile:.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Bomb*....nice too see you...Great looking room...Have a great summer

:48:


----------



## nouvellechef

You use photo bucket for pics or something?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nope...uploaded attachments. Idk why they were deleted. Sorry...I tried lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

W T F ????


----------



## bombbudpuffa

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> W T F ????


Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## nvthis

Must have been _way_ too dank....


----------



## kal el

That sux bro.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Lets try this again.


----------



## nouvellechef

Now I see them. Looks good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yuup...Same pics *TheHempGodess *removed...????...*Nvthis  *was correct...way too Danky...:giggle:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks NC and 4U! I'll be glad when they fill the tent.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Small update.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nice...


----------



## nouvellechef

All pro.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Starting to get a lil color.


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: BBP 

Always a show in here!


----------



## Irish

less cowbell, more dank...  

those are coloring up very nice. i'm a sucker for anything that might remotely taste of berries...my hands are stained purple from last nights blackberry, red raspberry pick...we had big fun. right up til I stumbled and fell into a big bush...:hubba: 

i'm jealous of the outdoor growers up here doing light deprivation grows in greenhouses. they are getting ready to harvest next week. I really need to start work on my own greenhouse so I can keep up with the jones... 

keep it green...peace...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I love blackberries. Just made a blackberrystrawberry cobbler a couple of days ago actually. You know falling into blackberry bushes builds character...or maybe it was pain endurance, icr.

I'm jealous of outdoor growers period. I want to grow some trees outdoors.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Getting close. I let these poor girls go a lil too long without water and underfed them at times but they seem to be looking good. Wont be long 'til I can whack 'em, see:hubba:?


----------



## nouvellechef

Looks good. Go to bed. Your on a East Coast time even!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Cant wait to smoke some of this:hubba:.


----------



## nouvellechef

Looks great.


----------



## Irish

nice shots bbp. i can't wait to bring my od harvest in and run it thru my new electric trimmer.  updated pics of trees in od thread.  

keep it green...


----------



## deutsche420

look like snow on the Nördliche Wetterspitze


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant:


----------



## 7greeneyes

yumm

what we growin now, BBP?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks everyone.

7GE-I just germinated some Drive By(Lowryder x auto AK), Heirloom Blueberry x Drive By, OGKxBubba fems, Strawberry bubba fems and some White Bubba fems.


----------



## N.E.wguy

pic in center alone is dabomb looking GG man


----------



## 7greeneyes

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 7GE-I just germinated some Drive By(Lowryder x auto AK), Heirloom Blueberry x Drive By, OGKxBubba fems, Strawberry bubba fems and some White Bubba fems.



very nice man very nice. If I didn't fear change I'd plant some new flavors but really like the 2 i got atm. :lol:


Your pics are very inspiring.

eace:


----------



## powerplanter

Beautiful BBP..


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks everyone!

I love new flavors. I think I can always find something better.


----------



## Rosebud

WOW, bbp, those are fabulous pictures of fabulous dank. They really look nice.


----------



## Melvan

Those are the ugliest buds I've ever seen and you should be ashamed to post pics of them. (hehehehehehe)


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks! Sorry for the late response.


----------



## Rosebud

LOLOLOL Whats 2 years between friends. Welcome home BBP


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Haha! Thanks rosebud!


----------



## nouvellechef

Hopefully its not 2 more years. What's good brotha? I got some more salsa for you!


----------



## Locked

nouvellechef said:


> Hopefully its not 2 more years. What's good brotha? I got some more salsa for you!



You giving away my salsa??


----------



## nouvellechef

Hamster Lewis said:


> You giving away my salsa??


 
No way. Always locked and loaded here. Its our #1 seller. Anytime you need some.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

First grow in years! I'll be running-

Imperial Genetics Kurple Guerilla
LaPlata Labs Alien Bubba Berry
BOGs Blue Cindy(a freebie of some tester beans)

Here's Blue Cindy at day 2 veg. 

View attachment 20161125_075525_HDR.jpg


----------



## kaotik

welcome back to growin BBP
nice to see you, and see you back at it


----------



## bombbudpuffa

kaotik said:


> welcome back to growin BBP
> nice to see you, and see you back at it



Thanks! Nice to be back at it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

La Plata Labs' Alien Bubba Berry at day 4 veg. Already has trichomes on the leaves. Sorry for the horrible pic. I'll have to get my cam out and stop using my phone. 

View attachment 2016-11-28_00.39.03.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Day 10 

View attachment 20161204_184229_HDR.jpg


----------



## trillions of atoms

Grow babies grow!!


----------



## johnnybuds

trillions of atoms said:


> Grow babies grow!!




Are We Off Are Meds Or on Them :laugh:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

The girls at the 2 week-ish stage. The smaller plants are a lil over a week. Just fungal teas and light so far. 22nd pic is blue cindy...last is Alien Bubba Berry. 

View attachment 20161211_103037.jpg


View attachment 20161211_103058.jpg


View attachment 20161211_103049.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

Real Nice Looking Plants BBP :icon_smile:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

johnnybuds said:


> Real Nice Looking Plants BBP :icon_smile:



Thanks!


----------



## Rosebud

I think this is my favorite stage when they are babies and short and compact and are beautiful. I love the fat indica leaves, and that seedling pic with your phone was amazing. thrichoms i guess.  Nice to have you back bbp!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Rosebud said:


> I think this is my favorite stage when they are babies and short and compact and are beautiful. I love the fat indica leaves, and that seedling pic with your phone was amazing. thrichoms i guess.  Nice to have you back bbp!



Thank you Rose!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

BOGs Blue Cindy(tester) at 3 weeks old. 

View attachment 20161216_114726.jpg


View attachment 20161216_114958.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Alien Bubba Berry at 3 weeks and 2 weeks for the smaller plants. 

View attachment 20161216_114740.jpg


View attachment 20161216_114949.jpg


----------



## RubyRed

:watchplant:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Took a few cuts today. 

View attachment 2016-12-21_15.43.14.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

diy cloner :aok::yay:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

orangesunshine said:


> diy cloner :aok::yay:



First one I've ever made. I'm usually a pellet cloner.


----------



## orangesunshine

35 site here with rockwool cubes---love it

View attachment IMG_0657.JPG


View attachment IMG_0670.JPG


----------



## bombbudpuffa

orangesunshine said:


> 35 site here with rockwool cubes---love it
> 
> View attachment 240054
> 
> 
> View attachment 240055



That's awesome!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

All of the babies! 

View attachment 2016-12-20_13.18.08.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

very nice babies bomb---i be harvesting the nurse larry room in a few days---filling my cloner---and reloading the flower room with the donor moms to start the new year


----------



## bombbudpuffa

orangesunshine said:


> very nice babies bomb---i be harvesting the nurse larry room in a few days---filling my cloner---and reloading the flower room with the donor moms to start the new year



I'm so excited about this grow. First one in years. I forgot how fast they grow!


----------



## orangesunshine

bombbudpuffa said:


> I'm so excited about this grow. First one in years. I forgot how fast they grow!




ha!!!kinda like riding a bike eh---glad you are back at it :48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

orangesunshine said:


> ha!!!kinda like riding a bike eh---glad you are back at it :48:



Yup! Nothing to it at all. Thanks!


----------



## johnnybuds

Come On Bud Pics!:bongin:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

johnnybuds said:


> Come On Bud Pics!:bongin:



I can't wait either lol.


----------



## johnnybuds

bombbudpuffa said:


> i can't wait either lol.




:48::48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Blue Cindy at 4 weeks in. 

View attachment 2016-12-22_19.06.27.jpg


View attachment 2016-12-22_19.06.57.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine

gorgeous---i be topping that girl right about now


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nah I'm doing a single cola grow for fun.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Blue Cindy 

View attachment 2016-12-27_01.20.53.jpg


View attachment 2016-12-27_01.21.34.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Alien Bubba Berry...the big one is a boy. 

View attachment 2016-12-27_01.19.57.jpg


View attachment 2016-12-27_01.18.18.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Group shot and a bag seed plant. 

View attachment 2016-12-27_01.22.09.jpg


View attachment 2016-12-27_01.19.09.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

The tent is filling in. 

View attachment 2016-12-30_02.05.12.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Those look beautiful BBP... really healthy and nice... Great start to a fabulous ending.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Rosebud said:


> Those look beautiful BBP... really healthy and nice... Great start to a fabulous ending.



Thank you rose! Hoping to have a nice harvest on my first grow in years. Everything has been really smooth so far.


----------



## Lesso

Those are nice and healthy bomb. Good work.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Lesso said:


> Those are nice and healthy bomb. Good work.



Thank you!


----------



## RubyRed

looks nice.  How long do you grow them before changing to flower?  Have these all shown female?  whats your Favorite in there to date?

:48:

tcabs


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Blueberry fems! Who doesn't love blueberry? 

View attachment 2017-01-06_01.14.06.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Day 3 flower 

View attachment 2017-01-10_01.04.29.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

Come on Buds:icon_smile:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

johnnybuds said:


> Come on Buds:icon_smile:



That's what I'm saying!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

One week into 12/12...come on flowers! 

View attachment 2017-01-14_12.50.50.jpg


----------



## RubyRed

Looks  Great Bomb

why do you lay the Labels on top soil and not stick in dirt?


tcabs


----------



## bombbudpuffa

1 1/2 weeks in. Everything is going perfectly. 

View attachment 2017-01-18_13.03.40.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-18_13.04.30.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

plants look great BBP...  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

They look great!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thank you jaam and rosebud!


----------



## Dan789

Bomb, those plants are looking so lush, how many fingers are on those leaves, I'm seeing at least ten, I think, well done.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Dan789 said:


> Bomb, those plants are looking so lush, how many fingers are on those leaves, I'm seeing at least ten, I think, well done.



Thank you! I'm not really sure. I haven't checked to see.


----------



## RubyRed

Bring on those Flowers :yay:



tcabs


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Week 2 of 12/12

Gave them a final trim yesterday. Today I put in 2 brand new horticultural hps bulbs, replacing a regular hps and a hort mh. Things should really pick up over the next few weeks. Stay tuned! 

View attachment 2017-01-20_13.56.49.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom

Looking good there, bbp.  :ccc:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

SmokinMom said:


> Looking good there, bbp.  :ccc:



What's up SM!? Glad you decided to check in with us and thank you!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Come on buds!!! 

View attachment 2017-01-23_12.23.25.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-23_12.19.13.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-23_12.21.44.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-23_12.22.31.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-23_12.20.47.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds

:aok::icon_smile::vap_smiley:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Blue Cindy #1 

View attachment 2017-01-25_14.15.25.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-25_14.14.41.jpg


View attachment 2017-01-25_14.13.49.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Week 3 12/12 

View attachment 2017-01-27_19.20.58.jpg


----------



## dirtyolsouth

wha... Wha...  WHA????!!!! BBP IN DA HIZZY? :vap-Bong_smoker:

Howzit bro?  LONG time...  things are looking good in the garden bro. So nice to see u. I need to come around here more often, it's been a while.

Peace 
Dirty


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Dos!!! What's up homie!? Long time no see. Yea you should stop in more.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Alien Bubba Berry at 4 weeks 

View attachment 2017-02-02_13.58.19.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Blue Cindy 

View attachment 2017-02-02_13.59.53.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kurple Guerilla 

View attachment 2017-02-02_13.59.05.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Bag seed 

View attachment 2017-02-02_14.01.04.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Beautiful bag seed plant from just some ok mids. So far it's one of the frostiest plants in the tent. Looks like it will yield alright too. 

View attachment 2017-02-05_22.16.32.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

One of my blueberry fems. I have them all numbered and will try to post the clone numbers with each plant now that things are getting interesting. This plant is in a one gallon fabric pot and is getting light a lil early. I'll have to give her a lil N next feeding. 

View attachment 2017-02-05_22.15.35.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Blue Cindy...the larger clone. Its in the back of the tent and hard to get to but her sister has an amazing fruity/candy scent. Not bad on the trich production either. 

View attachment 2017-02-05_22.14.34.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kurple Guerilla clone #2. Musky, earthy, fruity scent with nice trich coverage. Looks like it will be the smallest yielder of the 3 plants. 

View attachment 2017-02-05_22.18.15.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Alien Bubba Berry...my sole fem. Looks nice so far. This clone would probably appreciate some lst and a longer veg period. 

View attachment 2017-02-05_22.00.28.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

nice looking garden, puff


----------



## bombbudpuffa

oldfogey8 said:


> nice looking garden, puff



Thanks!


----------



## Kraven

Everything is looking great BBP, I'm sub'ed for the ride.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kraven said:


> Everything is looking great BBP, I'm sub'ed for the ride.



Thank you and welcome aboard!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Kraven said:


> Everything is looking great



Esp Kravens Avi...    :48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Week 5 of 12/12 

View attachment 2017-02-11_14.18.15.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Bag seed clone #2

This is the best looking of the 3. Just big ol' fat, crystalline flowers. I'm very surprised by this plant. Looks just as good as some of the good genetics I'm running. 

View attachment 2017-02-11_14.29.15.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-11_14.28.05.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-11_14.26.57.jpg


----------



## Dan789

Bomb, you've got some plants that want to take off there.  That last bag seed clone really stands out.  Beautiful, nice variety.


----------



## Kraven

Hi man, things look excellent.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thank you both!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Week 6 of 12/12. First pic is under 2x400w hps and my 84w led. Second is under just the led. This light is way more powerful than I thought it would be and stays very cool with the fan. Was thinking about bumping up the drivers or adding more chips. Idk...we'll see. 

View attachment 2017-02-17_13.09.06.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-17_13.04.52.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kurple Guerilla 2...my fav clone of the 3. 

View attachment 2017-02-19_15.54.35.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-19_15.47.01.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

The smaller plant. This plant has barely any stretch at all. 

View attachment 2017-02-19_15.50.33.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-19_15.51.51.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-19_15.48.19.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This plant probably stretched close to 3x it's height. One of the tallest girls in the tent. 

View attachment 2017-02-19_16.04.24.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-19_16.02.57.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looking superb BBP. O'l Blue Cindy #3 did poke her head up huh


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Yea...she was a he. I kept a cutting of him just in case.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Almost 7 weeks in 

View attachment 2017-02-22_17.17.51.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Blue Cindy 1 

View attachment 2017-02-22_17.16.21.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kurple Guerilla 2 

View attachment 2017-02-22_17.17.07.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Alien Bubba Berry 

View attachment 2017-02-22_17.15.47.jpg


----------



## Kraven

Looking good BBP.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kraven said:


> Looking good BBP.



Thanks!


----------



## yarddog

looking good man!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

yarddog said:


> looking good man!



Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

7 weeks into 12/12 

View attachment 2017-02-26_21.46.14.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-23_15.15.54.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-26_21.36.58.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-23_15.19.34.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-23_15.16.56.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-26_16.09.02.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-26_16.07.12.jpg


View attachment 2017-02-26_21.44.15.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

8 weeks into 12/12 

View attachment 2017-03-02_14.49.05.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-02_14.50.40.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-02_14.56.43.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-02_14.58.11.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-02_14.59.13.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-02_14.51.58.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-02_14.53.22.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-02_14.54.30.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-01_16.40.32.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-01_16.36.22.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

nice work bro...  :48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

whats that last pic in post #263 BBP?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thanks JAAM! That's Kurple Guerilla clone 3.


----------



## oldfogey8

strong in you the force is... beatiful bbp...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

oldfogey8 said:


> strong in you the force is... beatiful bbp...



Thanks!


----------



## Dan789

Bomb, your grows looking great, the amount of "pistils" reaching out of those buds is amazing, great job!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Dan789 said:


> Bomb, your grows looking great, the amount of "pistils" reaching out of those buds is amazing, great job!



Thank you very much Dan789!


----------



## nouvellechef

Not too shabby man!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

nouvellechef said:


> Not too shabby man!



Oh snap! NC! How have you been man!?


----------



## Budlight

Looking awesome my friend excellent work


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Budlight said:


> Looking awesome my friend excellent work



Thanks bud!


----------



## Kraven

Work looks epic as always brother. Peace


----------



## Snook

If you retired at some point BBP, you sure don't seem like it. Since I've known you (7-8 years at least) you consistently grow the finest looking herb.  Sweet Brother


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kraven said:


> Work looks epic as always brother. Peace



Thank you!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Snook said:


> If you retired at some point BBP, you sure don't seem like it. Since I've known you (7-8 years at least) you consistently grow the finest looking herb.  Sweet Brother



Haha! Thanks Snook! Now I'll have to post a pic of this big ugly Blue Cindy 2 I screwed up just for you.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Bag seed clone 2 looking beautiful. Just waiting on her soil to dry. 

View attachment 2017-03-08_12.58.17.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-07_22.51.20.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-07_22.52.49.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-08_12.56.36.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Blue Cindy 1 harvest 

View attachment 2017-03-05_20.04.22.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-05_20.03.23.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-05_20.01.43.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-05_20.01.02.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-05_20.02.41.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-05_20.00.22.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kurple Guerilla 2 harvest 

View attachment 2017-03-06_18.51.30.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-06_18.48.07.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-06_18.49.35.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-06_18.48.45.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-06_18.47.18.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Kurple Guerilla 3 harvest 

View attachment 2017-03-05_19.59.26.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-05_19.58.06.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-05_19.56.47.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8

beautiful bbp! i am betting one could catch a contact buzz off the aroma in you house.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

oldfogey8 said:


> beautiful bbp! i am betting one could catch a contact buzz off the aroma in you house.



Thanks fogey! Idk about the aroma but you can definitely catch a buzz in my house lol.


----------



## yarddog

nice, i like the yellow color on a few of them..


----------



## Kraven

Great colors and a snow storm of trich's...rock on BBP


----------



## Rosebud

All I gotta say is YUM... beautiful frosty goodness up there.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Blueberry fems at 9 weeks of 12/12 

View attachment 2017-03-18_12.51.12.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-18_12.48.49.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-18_12.53.47.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-18_12.54.46.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-18_12.49.55.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-18_12.52.30.jpg


----------



## Sin inc

wow kraven nice nice nice, but ive been around along time here and i have to say you have came along way family. cant wait to see more. great job


----------



## nouvellechef

Where we at now kid?


----------



## WeedHopper




----------

